# Pit controllers....



## inkjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Are ANY of them worth a hill of beans? Have had a DigiQ from BBQ-GURU for a while now. I had a problem with the unit. Had a nightmare dealing with customer service from BBQ-GURU. Recently I put both the meat probe and pit probe in one of our Eggs...along with a probe from a hand held Thermoworks unit. Thermoworks unit read 375*. DigiQ pit probe read 368*, meat probe read 355*. Purchased a Flameboss 100. First unit was defective. Unlike BBQ-GURU dealing with customer service from Flameboss was a very easy experience. Sadly the replacement unit got goofy today. Thermoworks unit read 375*...which is what the Flameboss was set at. However the pit probe read 475*. Meat probe read 355*. Contacted Flameboss earlier today....no response as of yet. Was just about ready to buy a Flameboss 200....just wanted a Wi-Fi unit. Contacted Rocks BBQ about there controller. Took close to a month to hear back from them...not exactly comfortable dealing with a company that takes that long to return correspondence....


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 22, 2015)

I have heard good things about Auber but don't have one. Their customer service was great and answered my questions quickly but I ended up building my own controller instead.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I have heard good things about Auber but don't have one. Their customer service was great and answered my questions quickly but I ended up building my own controller instead.


Auber? What was involved in building your own?


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 22, 2015)

Auber makes a lot of different controllers for different applications, one of which is smoker controllers.

I would not recommend building your own. I probably only saved $50 and it still doesn't work right.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 22, 2015)

So If I understand this right...  you want an Auber to run a fan for a charcoal smoker ?  or am I missing something ? There really isn't much involved in a build... really only need a controller and SSR (solid state relay) and the correct size fan for your unit...  other accessories would include a heat sync (for SSR), on/off switch, quick blow fuses, none of these which are necessary but are nice features...  

Not to hijack the thread..  but...  bmaddox...  what kind of problems are you encountering with your set up ??


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So If I understand this right...  you want an Auber to run a fan for a charcoal smoker ?  or am I missing something ? There really isn't much involved in a build... really only need a controller and SSR (solid state relay) and the correct size fan for your unit...  other accessories would include a heat sync (for SSR), on/off switch, quick blow fuses, none of these which are necessary but are nice features...
> 
> Not to hijack the thread..  but...  bmaddox...  what kind of problems are you encountering with your set up ??


Hear to learn Sir, doesn't look a hijack to me lol. 
I have been using a DIGIQ on my Egg  for 6 months or so. Not exactly accurate when it comes to either probe. IMO BBQ Guru has terrible customer service. Bought a Flameboss 100 to use on our other Egg.  Had some troubles with it, they replaced it. Replacement unit acted up, decided to upgrade to the 200. Will have my RF running shortly, not planning on using a controller on it. Considering one of Rocks Stokers simply because it can control more than one unit....
Anyhow...if you would be willing to help/point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 23, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So If I understand this right... you want an Auber to run a fan for a charcoal smoker ? or am I missing something ? There really isn't much involved in a build... really only need a controller and SSR (solid state relay) and the correct size fan for your unit... other accessories would include a heat sync (for SSR), on/off switch, quick blow fuses, none of these which are necessary but are nice features...
> 
> Not to hijack the thread.. but... bmaddox... what kind of problems are you encountering with your set up ??


I bought a cheap Chinese made PID controller in order to save a few bucks. It is very hard to program and not accurate at all. Which is why I now wish I would have just bought the Auber controller. I was going to buy one of their universal controllers with a 15A relay and a standard outlet so I could use it to control a pit fan or an electric smoker.


----------



## damon555 (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got the cheapest BBQ Guru that was available at the time of my purchase. The NanoQ works like a champ every single time. Never had an issue.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 23, 2015)

Damon555 said:


> I've got the cheapest BBQ Guru that was available at the time of my purchase. The NanoQ works like a champ every single time. Never had an issue.


Ever check to see how accurate the probes are? The DigiQ I have they are both off some....the meat probe is off quite a bit.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought my Digi-Q II back in 2006 or 2007 and have had no issues with it.  It's been a while since I checked the probes in boiling water so I guess I need to do that again.  I think there was an offset adjustment which can be made but I'd have to dig up the manual to remember how to do it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 24, 2015)

I looked thru my manual and didn't see anything on calibration. 

I will never buy anything from BBQ-GURU again. An absolute nightmare dealing with their customer service.


----------



## damon555 (Sep 25, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Ever check to see how accurate the probes are? The DigiQ I have they are both off some....the meat probe is off quite a bit.


I compared them with 2 mavericks and they were right on the money.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

Damon555 said:


> I compared them with 2 mavericks and they were right on the money.


Would not trust that Maverick....based on mine and the email I received form them....


----------



## damon555 (Oct 2, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Would not trust that Maverick....based on mine and the email I received form them....


Well, I guess water doesn't boil @ 212 degrees then...because that's why my mavericks have been telling me all along


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

Damon555 said:


> Well, I guess water doesn't boil @ 212 degrees then...because that's why my mavericks have been telling me all along


Congratulations.....yours is accurate...at 212. And actually,  if your not at sea level water does not boil at 212. 
Will post their email next time I open my lap top. 
My Thermoworks, all 3 probes I have for it, all read 32 and change  in ice water and 210* in boiling. According to the online calculator that corrects for altitude and barometric pressure (?) that is the boiling point for water here. My Maverick probes don't read the same in ice water nor boiling....and they never read the same twice in a row...gave the pile to a neighbor, he wanted something he could leave a this hunting cabin....


----------



## dlm79 (Jul 16, 2016)

So, inkjunkie, where did you shake out? I am researching digital pit controllers, for XLBGE, and your posts keep popping up all over the place. I see lots of unhappiness, but no resolution, unfortunately.

Did you find something that works for you?

I am looking for a controller, wifi is a nice to have, but not a need to have, with a blower, that preferably han handle multiple probes for a couple of pieces of meat too (also a nice to have, not a need to have).

I have not contacted Auber customer support yet with questions, but the model I am looking at appears to only have a single input for the pit. This is OK as I have an iDevices 2, which is not perfect, but get's me where I need to be.

Thanks in advance -

dlm


----------



## remsr (Aug 15, 2016)

I just bought a IQ 130 with a wifi range of up to 750 yards for $269. It works great holds temps better then the oven in the house and the free app for smart phones and iPhones is easy to use. The IQ 130 come with 3 probes two for meat and one for the pit. I am vary happy with it. I use it on my WSM 221/2"
Randy,


----------



## montyg (Nov 30, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I just bought a IQ 130 with a wifi range of up to 750 yards for $269. It works great holds temps better then the oven in the house and the free app for smart phones and iPhones is easy to use. The IQ 130 come with 3 probes two for meat and one for the pit. I am vary happy with it. I use it on my WSM 221/2"
> Randy,


ive used a iq110 before and it worked well once i figured it out, i just purchased the iq120 for myself for a build im doing. maybe not the "coolest looking" controller,but all i need is for it to keep it close. if its closer than naturally aspirated them ill be happy. im sure they are all off a bit but once you figure that out  just adjust for the inaccuracy and you should be fine.


----------



## lemans (Nov 30, 2016)

My IQ120 does a great job on my WSM and my offset
As long as you start the fire small...


----------



## remsr (Nov 30, 2016)

I have found my IQ 130 to be vary accurate and holding within just a few degrees at all times.

Randy,


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 8, 2016)

I vote for BBQ GURU. Used there party q for a few years trouble free on my 18.5" wsm. Picked up the DigiQ DX2 and again trouble free, steady temperatures in both my 18.5" and 22.5" wsm.


----------

